# Moving to fuerteventura from UK



## Kiara-g (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello I'm a girl living in Scotland currently i maybe potentially be getting a job in fuerteventura if I do managed to secure a job I'd be wanting to move over soon as I can to start the job. But im unsure on how to move over and get a living/working visa etc if anyone has any advice on how to move/work in fuerteventura that would be amazing ☺


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you are British and can get over by 31st December, you don't need a visa as you will be covered under the Brexit withdrawal agreement. You either need a job contract, social security contribution (which entitles you to state health care, to be arranged by your employer) and somewhere to live (e.g. rental contract). Or you can non-lucrative route meaning savings of around 9,000 euro and private health insurance. If you don't get over there till the new year, you will most likely be in need of a visa, which you have to apply at Spanish consulate prior to travelling, and visa conditions will be much stricter and demanding than under the Brexit agreement.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joppa said:


> If you are British and can get over by 31st December, you don't need a visa as you will be covered under the Brexit withdrawal agreement. You either need a job contract, social security contribution (which entitles you to state health care, to be arranged by your employer) and somewhere to live (e.g. rental contract). Or you can non-lucrative route meaning savings of around 9,000 euro and private health insurance. If you don't get over there till the new year, you will most likely be in need of a visa, which you have to apply at Spanish consulate prior to travelling, and visa conditions will be much stricter and demanding than under the Brexit agreement.


*Just to be clear. If you don't arrive/start work before 1/1/2021 you will definitely need a work visa for which the company - not you - will have to apply while you remain in Scotland*. One condition of these visas is that no EU citizen must be available to fill the position, so as you can imagine, the position would need to be for something quite specialised.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> *Just to be clear. If you don't arrive/start work before 1/1/2021 you will definitely need a work visa for which the company - not you - will have to apply while you remain in Scotland*. One condition of these visas is that no EU citizen must be available to fill the position, so as you can imagine, the position would need to be for something quite specialised.


But surely the OP can go down the non-lucrative route during the transition period to 31st December, if they have sufficient financial means. Then they are free to start work in the new year without visa.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joppa said:


> But surely the OP can go down the non-lucrative route during the transition period to 31st December, if they have sufficient financial means. Then they are free to start work in the new year without visa.


Hence the wording of my post, mentioning both arriving / starting work. IF they can get registered before the end of this year, then yes, they benefit from the WA. If not - then they don't.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

How safe is the job? Fuerteventura has some fairly high unemployment . If the job is tourism related its not likely to get better any time soon. Plenty of hotels are opening then being forced to close .

On the plus side I get the impressions rents are coming down and some of the short term rentals are now being offered for longer rentals.


----------

